# Der "Du weißt, dass du ein wahrer Trialer bist, WENN..."-Thread



## kamo-i (4. Juli 2014)

Heyho.

Angeregt durch einen Thread im Ultraleicht-Trekking-Forum dachte ich, wäre es ganz lustig Ähnliches auch mal hier einzuführen.

Ich mach mal einen Anfang. Du weißt, dass du ein wahrer Trialer bist, wenn:

*...deine Schienbeine mehr aus Naben als alles andere bestehen.  *

^^

Vorgeschlagene Regeln: 

*- nur eine "Antwort" pro Post*
- keine Phallus-Verlängerungen in denen draus hervor gehen muss WIE toll man doch ist á la "...wenn man 8 EPALs-sidehoped" oder sonst was. 

(Regeln können gern erweitert werden)

Na dann legt ma LOS - bin gespant!!! 

massa



.


----------



## CzarFlo (4. Juli 2014)

... deine Freundin dich beim Spaziergang durch die Stadt wieder fragend anguckt, wenn du vor unscheinbaren Stufen/Treppen etc. stehst und in deinem Kopf ein Film abläuft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (4. Juli 2014)

...das Erscheinen bei der Trial Jam überhaupt keine Frage ist! ;-)


----------



## dibo81 (4. Juli 2014)

... Dein Fahrrad keinen Sattel hat...


----------



## family-biker (4. Juli 2014)

...dich passanten fragen,ob du nen backflip machen könntest und dein bike als bmx betiteln,aaaaaaarrrrrgh!


----------



## Hoffes (4. Juli 2014)

...Dich deine Freundin nach einem 8 Stunden Training dir es nicht abnehmen will das du so lange Trainiert hast.


----------



## Typhi (4. Juli 2014)

Du besser über Steine fahren als laufen kannst.


----------



## bike-show.de (5. Juli 2014)

... wenn
a) dein Fahrrad aussieht wie eine orthopädische Hilfe
b) deine Bremsen ohrenbetäubend quietschen
c) du Lycra-Leggins mit Neon-Streifen trägst
d) du trotzdem findest, dass es cool ist, mit diesem Fahrrad und Deiner Leggins in der City fahren zu gehen.


----------



## echo trialer (5. Juli 2014)

...wenn du zu Fuß mehr Füße setzt als mit dem Rad.


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Juli 2014)

... wenn am Karnevalssamstag Underground angesagt ist.


----------



## kamo-i (7. Juli 2014)

...dein Bike vom Bett aus zu sehen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (8. Juli 2014)

...du während der Fahrpause zu Hause manchmal das Hinterrad deines Hobel´s anstößt, nur um den Freilauf zu hören.


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Juli 2014)

...du in der Fußgängerzone bremst statt zu klingeln.


----------



## family-biker (8. Juli 2014)

...du im jahr mehr bremsbeläge als schuhsohlen abnutzt.


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Juli 2014)

...du deinem Bike öfter eine Kette schenkst als deiner Freundin.


----------



## family-biker (8. Juli 2014)

...du deine freundin alle paar posts erwähnst,um davon abzulenken,dass dein bike die nummer eins ist



na hab ich den jackpot?


----------



## florianwagner (8. Juli 2014)

dreimal hornhaut pro hand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (8. Juli 2014)

schienbeine die aussehen wie von nem folteropfer...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Juli 2014)

... Trial wichtiger als Fußball ist !


----------



## family-biker (8. Juli 2014)

wobei 7:1 echt ne hausnummer ist lol

armećao


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Juli 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> ...du deine freundin alle paar posts erwähnst,um davon abzulenken,dass dein bike die nummer eins ist
> 
> 
> 
> na hab ich den jackpot?


Nein das wäre Gotteslästerung...


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Juli 2014)

Deine Frau nach jedem Training die du mit Prellungen/Schürfungen etc. nach Hause kommst sagt: "Mir wäre es lieber gewesen, wenn du beim Rennrad Fahren geblieben wärst".


----------



## kamo-i (9. Juli 2014)

...du jedes einzelne Teil deines Bikes selbst zusammengesetzt hast.


----------



## kamo-i (9. Juli 2014)

...dir der Bulle beim Taschen-Leeren nicht abgekauft hat, dass das Stück Bitumen keine Drogen sind.


----------



## kamo-i (9. Juli 2014)

...sich deine Freundin beim Hornhaut-Ernten immer noch fast übergeben muss. 

(sind ziemlich viele Sprüche bzgl. Freundinnen hier - die ARMEN!  )


----------



## kornatter (9. Juli 2014)

wenn dich die anderen fragen, wo sie so ein BMX bekommen und du keine ahnung hast welches BMX sie meinen.


----------



## family-biker (9. Juli 2014)

wenn du leuten was von "up to rear" erzählst und sie meinen,du sprichst über sexuelle vorlieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (10. Juli 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> wenn du leuten was von "up to rear" erzählst und sie meinen,du sprichst über sexuelle vorlieben



MADE MY DAY!!! ...habe TRÄNEN gelacht!  hahah.  /// Aber dann noch einen hinterher:

...wenn du jede Session gedanklich ne Stichliste führst wie oft irgendwelche Spinner "_Ey, mach´ma´n Trick!_" zu dir rufen.


.


----------



## WTR (10. Juli 2014)

... du abends auf der Freundin in der Missionarstellung das Planken übst.

heult ned rum


----------



## Insomnia- (10. Juli 2014)

WTR schrieb:


> ... du abends auf der Freundin in der Missionarstellung das Planken übst.


Alter?


----------



## robsen852 (10. Juli 2014)

.....du mit einem cnc gefrästen minibike für den geldbeutel auf allem herum fährst was geht.


----------



## family-biker (10. Juli 2014)

könnte man ja alles nehmen 

...du ne treppe locker in 3 sekunden hochgehen könntest,aber 3 stunden darauf hin trainierst,mit dem  bike hochzukommen


----------



## robsen852 (10. Juli 2014)

....du jeden abend an nix anderes denkst als an dein bike (natürlich nur wenn man es nicht sieht)


----------



## robsen852 (10. Juli 2014)

...dein Bike teurer ist als dein Auto ;-)


----------



## hst_trialer (11. Juli 2014)

...du auf jedem Fahrrad auf dem du sitzt probierst Wheelies und Backwheelhops zu machen.


----------



## kamo-i (11. Juli 2014)

...du bei jedem Bike welches du in die Hände bekommst als erstes den Druckpunkt der Bremsen checkst.

(und im Falle von duro_e weißt, dass alles andere außer deiner eigenen Bremse dreck ist) Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (11. Juli 2014)

kamo-i schrieb:


> ...du bei jedem Bike welches du in die Hände bekommst als erstes den Druckpunkt der Bremsen checkst.
> 
> (*und im Falle von duro_e weißt, dass alles andere außer deiner eigenen Bremse dreck ist) Sorry.*


----------



## kamo-i (11. Juli 2014)

...deine Freundin sich freut, dass du am Herd stehst um was zu kochen - Sie dann aber sieht, dass du nur Bremsbeläge brätst.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juli 2014)

kamo-i schrieb:


> ...deine Freundin sich freut, dass du am Herd stehst um was zu kochen - Sie dann aber sieht, dass du nur Bremsbeläge brätst.


Oder sie nach Hause kommt und fragt, was das für ein Gestank ist.


----------



## family-biker (11. Juli 2014)

den find ich super,ich mach meine pads ja auch in der küche


----------



## robsen852 (14. Juli 2014)

.......du versucht beim einkaufen mit dem Einkaufswagen nen Manual zu machen


----------



## Hoffes (14. Juli 2014)

wenn zu dir gesagt wird Öle mal deine Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (14. Juli 2014)

^frag mal den robsen,was der typ,der uns damals von nem spot vertreiben wollte,dabei hatte,um seine aussage zu unterstreichen 

ochinool,ne dose maschinenöl.lol


----------



## robsen852 (14. Juli 2014)

hier habt ihr ne flasche öl für eure bremsen die qietschen ja so....voll spack


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Juli 2014)

Wenn du abends um 10 vom Trialen kommst und morgens um 6 wieder aufs Rad willst. <- ist glaub ich aber auch wetterbedingt.


----------



## kamo-i (15. Juli 2014)

...wenn du dich zur Regeneration zwingen musst.


----------



## kornatter (15. Juli 2014)

du mehr Betumen verarbeitest, als der Straßenbau.


----------



## jan_hl (16. Juli 2014)

... wenn du in der Fußgängerzone einen lauten Freilauf hörst, dich freust, dass du nicht mehr der einzige trialfahrer in der gegend bist und dann zum x. Mal feststellst, dass es doch nur wieder ein Rennradfahrer war...


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Juli 2014)

...wenn dein Auto voller Fahrräder, Ravioli dosen und Schlafsäcke ist und du weißt das dieses Wochenende Rafest PFlichtveranstaltung ist !


----------



## family-biker (20. Juli 2014)

...wenn du wie er hier^^ bei sturmwarnung trotzdem nach uk zum radfest fährst,obwohl hier super wetter gewesen wäre


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Juli 2014)

Tja... wir hatten das heißeste wochenende des jahres. Freitag trocken 32grad
Samstag trocken 28grad
Sonntag trocken 28grad.
Hat in der nacht immer geschüttet und gedonnert wie sau. Aber wen interessierts


----------



## Typhi (22. Juli 2014)

Also ich bin gerade in London und da ist bombe Wetter, schwitze nur schon beim anschauen ein ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (22. Juli 2014)

Typhi schrieb:


> Also ich bin gerade in London und da ist bombe Wetter, schwitze nur schon beim anschauen ein ab!


Chelmsford ist ne halbe Stunde weiter....


----------



## BikingDevil (25. Juli 2014)

egal wo du langgehst oder mit dem Mopped/Auto/etc. lang fährst nur denkst  - "geil, da könnte ich rauf und dann da rüber und dann..."


----------



## kamo-i (25. Juli 2014)

...dir (ohne einen Witz zu machen) die Tränen kommen in dem Augenblick wo du siehst, dass dein geliebter Rahmen ein Riss hat und auf ein mal all die Erinnerungen hoch kommen was ihr nicht für schöne Zeiten zusammen erlebt habt.



...gestern Abend genauso passiert. Ich will aber nicht wissen was Passanten gedacht haben müssen, die es (hoffentlich nicht) gesehen haben.

 



.


----------



## family-biker (25. Juli 2014)

...du anderen fahrern dein beileid ausdrückst,nur weil ein stück alu gebrochen ist.

(mache ich hiermit)


----------



## dibo81 (25. Juli 2014)

... Dir Magura mehr sagt als Nivea...


----------



## kamo-i (28. Juli 2014)

...du auf deinem Bike mehr Zeit verbracht hast, als auf allen Frauen in Summe. 


(und jetzt bitte keine Vergleiche anstellen!  ) *duckundweg* 


.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Juli 2014)

Du total genervt bist, weil dir eine Sperrklinke zum Fahren fehlt und diese an Stelle von Do. letzter Woche erst heute verschickt wird. grrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## Insomnia- (28. Juli 2014)

...du auch mit einer Sperrklinke weniger fahren würdest


----------



## svenreinert (5. August 2014)

wenn 30mm Felgenbreite ein alter Hut für dich ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (11. August 2014)

...dich Leute in der Stadt fragen wo du gewesen bist, nachdem du gerade mal ne Woche im Urlaub warst. 

[ add: ...um in einem anderem Genre biken zu gehen (Gravity) ]


----------



## robsen852 (11. August 2014)

...wenn Leute zu dir sagen du sollst aufhören weil du so einen Krach machst...


----------



## Steph01 (12. August 2014)

...wenn du dich wunderst warum deine freunde dich für Verrückt erklären, wenn du erzählst, du seist gestern drei Stunden im Kreis gefahren.


----------



## HotzenPlotz1978 (13. August 2014)

...wenn du auch im Winter gerne kurz-kurz fährst und dir trotzdem die Soße runter läuft!


----------



## HotzenPlotz1978 (13. August 2014)

...wenn du den Unterschied zwischen Trail und Trial kennst und beide Wörter auch noch richtige aussprechen kannst.


----------



## HotzenPlotz1978 (13. August 2014)

...wenn dich sogar die hübsche blonde von nebenan nervt weil sie mit Freundin und Eis auf der Mauer sitzt, an der du gerade trainieren willst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (13. August 2014)

Wenn dein Fahrradträger teurer war als dein erstes Auto?


----------



## kamo-i (16. August 2014)

...wenn dein Fahrrad Blutspuren zieren.

Ich sag nur:









.


----------



## family-biker (16. August 2014)

^klassiker,hatte das bild schon aufm handy als hintergrund


----------



## EKibnI_App_oO (16. August 2014)

... wenn du Bremsbeläge nicht nach Bremskraft, sondern nach Lautstärke auswählst


----------



## Insomnia- (17. August 2014)

...wenn du in Thalheim eine 10M Meter Birke in ein Lagerfeuerverwandelt hast und dieses bis zum Mittagessen noch lief B)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. August 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> ...wenn du in Thalheim eine 10M Meter Birke in ein Lagerfeuerverwandelt hast und dieses bis zum Mittagessen noch lief B)


Besser:

... wenn du für einen Jam auf der exakt anderen Seite Deutschlands in 3 Tagen trotz Regenvorhersage im Zielort knapp 1200km abreißt, vorort im Regen zeltest/du dir deinen Schlafplatz erst der Natur/Mäusen/Wiese abringen musst, 2 Tage nicht den kleinsten Lagerfeuergelage <-> Sport-Kompromis eingehst und im strömenden Regen den Kiddies die Speed-Trial-Sektionen absteckst.

... du bist Trialer aus dem Raum Köln-Düsseldorf, wenn besagtes Lagerfeuer auf nasser Erde aus einer mit der Kettensäge/Axt gefällten Birke und der Grillkohle aus dem Stahlfelgen-Grill entfacht wurde, annähernd 24h brandte und aufgrund der Stadtlichkeit eigentlich nur noch der Scheiterhaufen gefehlt hätte um das Bild abzurunden.

... du bist *kein* wahrer Trialer, wenn du nichtmal zu einem Jam in deiner eigenen Ecke Deutschlands auftauchst.. Armutszeugnis für die meisten Norddeutschen/Ostdeutschen Trialer!


----------



## kamo-i (23. April 2015)

...du dich häufiger nach dem Sound von Freiläufen, als Frauen umdrehst. 

.


----------



## svenreinert (23. April 2015)

...wenn ein 20cm riser Vorbau nicht oldschool ist


----------



## koxxdriver (12. Mai 2015)

Du den Ampelknopft mit dem VR betätigst und im Trackstand auf Grün wartest obwohl man fahren könnte.


----------



## BikingDevil (15. Mai 2015)

koxxdriver schrieb:


> Du den Ampelknopft mit dem VR betätigst und im Trackstand auf Grün wartest obwohl man fahren könnte.



Ach... geht das auch anders?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robsen852 (2. Juni 2015)

wenn du nach acht Wochen Abstinenz wieder auf dein bike steigst und du genau so abgehst wie vorher...trial ist halt wie Fahrrad fahren. ...verlernt man halt nicht!!


----------



## kamo-i (3. Juni 2015)

robsen852 schrieb:


> wenn du nach acht Wochen Abstinenz wieder auf dein bike steigst und du genau so abgehst wie vorher...trial ist halt wie Fahrrad fahren. ...verlernt man halt nicht!!



Du weißt, dass du ein wahrer Trialer bist, wenn.... Es keine acht Wochen Abstinenz bei dir gibt. 

 


.


----------



## beeer (3. Juni 2015)

...wenn die leute wissen wollen, was du mit dem Kinderradel vorhast


----------



## beeer (3. Juni 2015)

....und jeder Zweite versucht, deine Platten zu reparieren


----------



## beeer (3. Juni 2015)

...und dir jeder 3. nen Sattel draufschrauben möchte


----------



## WTR (3. Juni 2015)

... wenn du beim Wandern mit der Freundin jede noch so kleine Steinformation als Gap betrachtest.


----------



## MisterLimelight (4. Juni 2015)

... wenn Du seit letztem Wochenende beim Fahren oder auch so öfter mal inne hälst und nachdenklich wirst...


----------



## Insomnia- (4. Juni 2015)

Was ist da denn jetzt überhaupt passiert? Hab mitbekommen das die Dame einfach nur unglücklich gestürzt ist. Die Familie sagt das war kein technischer Defekt und auch die Sektion war nicht sonderlich gefährlich.
Also ist die einfach blöd gefallen?

Prinzipiell betreiben wir alle eine Extremsportart und hüpfen mit Fahrrädern über mehr oder minder weit und hohe distanzen.
Jedem sollte bewusst sein was alles passieren kann.


----------



## trialelmi (4. Juni 2015)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Was ist da denn jetzt überhaupt passiert? Hab mitbekommen das die Dame einfach nur unglücklich gestürzt ist. Die Familie sagt das war kein technischer Defekt und auch die Sektion war nicht sonderlich gefährlich.
> Also ist die einfach blöd gefallen?
> 
> Prinzipiell betreiben wir alle eine Extremsportart und hüpfen mit Fahrrädern über mehr oder minder weit und hohe distanzen.
> Jedem sollte bewusst sein was alles passieren kann.





Insomnia- schrieb:


> Was ist da denn jetzt überhaupt passiert? Hab mitbekommen das die Dame einfach nur unglücklich gestürzt ist. Die Familie sagt das war kein technischer Defekt und auch die Sektion war nicht sonderlich gefährlich.
> Also ist die einfach blöd gefallen?



Sie wollte mit dem Hinterrad von einer Beton Röhre springen, ließ aber die die Bremse auf und fiel mit dem Nacken und Rücken an die Kante und wurde sofort bewusstlos... Jetzt liegt sie im Krankenhaus im Koma ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derMo93 (5. Juni 2015)

http://muehlacker-tagblatt.de/sport/fahrradtrial/schwerer-unfall-bei-fahrradtrial-weltcup/


----------



## Typhi (12. Juni 2015)

Wenn du dein Schienbein trocken föhnst damit du nicht das ganze Bett voll schmierst ✌️


----------



## kamo-i (29. Juni 2016)

... dir ein junger Spund mit nem nagelneuen Inspired entgegen rollt, dich anspricht und dir erzählt, dass du ihn dazu motiviert hast mit Trial anzufangen! *CHECK!*


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Juni 2016)

kamo-i schrieb:


> ... dir ein junger Spund mit nem nagelneuen Inspired entgegen rollt, dich anspricht und dir erzählt, dass du ihn dazu motiviert hast mit Trial anzufangen! *CHECK!*


Du bist mein Held


----------



## kamo-i (29. Juni 2016)

Mach dich gern drüber lustig mein Freund.  Finde es dennoch eine schöne Sache zumindestens einen jugendlichen des Handy-Zeitalters zur sportlichen Betätigung gebracht zu haben. ;-)


----------



## trialelmi (29. Juni 2016)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> ... wenn Du seit letztem Wochenende beim Fahren oder auch so öfter mal inne hälst und nachdenklich wirst...
> Anhang anzeigen 392646


Weiss einer, wie es mit Marion ihrer Gesundheit mittlerweile aussieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzman (3. Juli 2016)

...wenn du bei Ot Pi nicht an Mathe denkst


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Juli 2016)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Weiss einer, wie es mit Marion ihrer Gesundheit mittlerweile aussieht?



Fährt mittlerweile wieder normales Fahrrad. Auf ihrer Facebook Seite sieht man Bilder von ihr auf nem Mountainbike


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (14. November 2016)

Wenn Du mehr Hornhaut auf deinen Handinnenflächen trägst,als an deinen Füssen...
Und Du ständig bei dem Anblick deines Bikes,Dir Gedanken machst,wie&wo du noch ein Gramm abspecken könntest...


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. November 2016)

BLACKMETALTRIAL schrieb:


> Und Du ständig bei dem Anblick deines Bikes,Dir Gedanken machst,wie&wo du noch ein Gramm abspecken könntest...


Das ist bei jedem Rad so. Bei mir komischerweise beim Inspired nicht. Da will ich lieber stabil.


----------



## Hoffes (15. November 2016)

Weil da ja am Rahmen Gabel Kombi schon Hopfen und Malz verloren ist


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. November 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Weil da ja am Rahmen Gabel Kombi schon Hopfen und Malz verloren ist


Aber ich komme trotzdem die gleichen Höhen hoch oder teilweise sogar höher als mit dem 3kg leichteren Rad.


----------



## Raymond12 (15. November 2016)

Du weißt das Du auf dem Weg bist ein echter Trialer zu werden, wenn Du von Deinen Kumpels zu hören bekommst, "Ey der Typ kann keine 2m gerade aus laufen, tanzt aber auf dem Hinterrad."


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (22. November 2016)

Du bei jedem Fussgänger in der Stadt sofort denkst,wenn er dich ansprechen will,er bestimmt gleich fragen wird,wieso mein Bike denn keinen Sattel hat und du ihn daher immer gleich ganz genervt ansiehst....hehe;-)!


----------



## beeer (22. November 2016)

...wenn sie dir beim Betreten des Baumarktes automatisch nen Satz Paletten hinstellen


----------



## Insomnia- (22. November 2016)

Beeer schrieb:


> ...wenn sie dir beim Betreten des Baumarktes automatisch nen Satz Paletten hinstellen


Du kaufst Paletten im Baumarkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beeer (22. November 2016)

...äh ... ja  fürn 10er, + gratispaletten ausm Container


----------

